# Please help me. What is this?



## Ddog45 (Sep 13, 2015)

This is a 6 month old planted aquarium and my plants are doing great and no algae issues but this guy showed up a month a go. i pull out as much as i can but it just keeps spreading. It is very skinny strands that can grow very long and has little seeds or pods on the sides these seem to be white or black. this intertwines with itself and i pull long strands out from the bottom of my rotala but the worst is in my moss. I cannot figure out what thi si or how to get rid of it.

Thanks for your help


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=268


----------



## Ddog45 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you

Looks like it will be a big pain to eliminate


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes Keep after it.


----------

